# Any 2010 Muleys out there?



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

If anybody has any pics of their 2010 muley feel free to post them here! I shot my very first wall hanger this fall, a 6x7 26 inch wide buck. My grandparents surprised me for my birthday by paying to get it shoulder mounted because I was only going to do a European mount do to cost.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a 5x5 I shot in WY this fall.

Not huge or wide but what I was looking for....TALL. It was also my first Mule Deer.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is my 5th or 6th archery mule deer in Colorado. Not huge but couldn't pass up a 30 yard shot at him.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Well this is my 2010 muley. Like I said before, he's a 6x7 and 26.5 inches wide, by far my biggest deer yet! And my first wall hanger. I have not scored him yet but I'm guessing betweet 150 and 160. I shot him second weekend of North Dakotas deer season by Mott, ND. On our land we have both whitetail and muley so its very nice to have the option of shooting either or


----------

